# Van Vape Shop?



## mrh (7/7/20)

I came across this site recently: https://vanvape.co.za/ Can anyone vouch for them, or provide info? I do not see any mention of them on these forums.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BeaLea (7/7/20)

I recall seeing @vanvape on the forum a while back.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (8/7/20)

Curious too

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KobusMTL (9/7/20)

Hi. Would love to now aswell. 
See their batteries and chargers is very well priced

Reactions: Like 2


----------

